# Mounting boxes



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I need to mount 6 heavy duty GFCI receptacle boxes on the panel on the left. I would like to mount them against the strut(2nd picture), but there isn't enough room from the edge of the strut to the edge of the panel for a 1/2 in knockout. I hate to mount them on to the side of the panel(3rd picture). I checked into a vertical 3R gutter I could mount to the strut, then bring 1 sealtite conduit into the bottom, but my supplier said "no such animal". Any suggestions?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

what about a couple of close nipples into the back


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> what about a couple of close nipples into the back


If you mean into the back of the panel, the strut is in the way. When Siemens put the mounting holes in they used up the space where you could go out the panel back. It is outside, so keeping the Nema 3R is an issue also.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

backstay said:


> If you mean into the back of the panel, the strut is in the way. When Siemens put the mounting holes in they used up the space where you could go out the panel back. It is outside, so keeping the Nema 3R is an issue also.


 
no, on the side like you have in the picture
is this a temp service?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sealtight right off the bottom, using a 90° connector. Then angle over to the strut and up into the bottom of your little box anchored to some strut nuts.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Sealtight right off the bottom, using a 90° connector. Then angle over to the strut and up into the bottom of your little box anchored to some strut nuts.


 
But I have to install 6 of my little boxes.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Put them on strut across the back of the panel, 2 rows of 3 maybe? nipple between them, sealtite 90 out of bottom of the panel and up into the bottom of the box


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> no, on the side like you have in the picture
> is this a temp service?


Not a temp service. Putting them on the side is the simplest solution, it just seamed hack to me with them sticking off the sides of the panel. Unless someone comes up with a better way, that will be it.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Hippie said:


> Put them on strut across the back of the panel, 2 rows of 3 maybe? nipple between them, sealtite 90 out of bottom of the panel and up into the bottom of the box



Not a bad idea- then you don't disturb the rating of the panel board.

I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JSpark (Nov 25, 2011)

What about putting strut across the span between the two panels?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

JSpark said:


> What about putting strut across the span between the two panels?


I'm going to do that. Maybe then I could run a gutter with that and feed it with sealtite.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hippie said:


> Put them on strut across the back of the panel, 2 rows of 3 maybe? nipple between them, sealtite 90 out of bottom of the panel and up into the bottom of the box


I think this is a great idea


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

backstay said:


> I'm going to do that. Maybe then I could run a gutter with that and feed it with sealtite.


Why a gutter? Are you coming into it with other circuits? If its just for the outlets it would be unnecessary time/ expense imo


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

Why even use the disconnects, use the breaker as the disconnect inside the panel. There problem solved..:thumbsup:


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

sstlouis03 said:


> Why even use the disconnects, use the breaker as the disconnect inside the panel. There problem solved..:thumbsup:


Their not discos. They are 6 heavy duty GFCI outlets.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Hippie said:


> Why a gutter? Are you coming into it with other circuits? If its just for the outlets it would be unnecessary time/ expense imo


I would have 6 runs of sealtite coming out of the panel w/out the gutter. With a gutter I can come out with one 1-1/4 and hit the gutter. Then the boxes can mount to the gutter with box spacers.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> I need to mount 6 heavy duty GFCI receptacle boxes on the panel on the left. I would like to mount them against the strut(2nd picture), but there isn't enough room from the edge of the strut to the edge of the panel for a 1/2 in knockout. I hate to mount them on to the side of the panel(3rd picture). I checked into a vertical 3R gutter I could mount to the strut, then bring 1 sealtite conduit into the bottom, but my supplier said "no such animal". Any suggestions?


 
Is that an inuse cover? If so, I really like that.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

backstay said:


> I would have 6 runs of sealtite coming out of the panel w/out the gutter. With a gutter I can come out with one 1-1/4 and hit the gutter. Then the boxes can mount to the gutter with box spacers.


Where on the gutter would they mount? Side or top? And how would that effect being able to open it? I wasn't saying to use a separate sealtite for each box, I meant put 3 boxes in a row with nipples between them and pull all 3 circuits thru one conduit, like one 3/4 sealtite per row into the panel. What size wire/ breakers are they on? I'm pretty sure the smaller sealtite and nipples would be less than a 1 1/4 and a 3r gutter


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is that an inuse cover? If so, I really like that.


Yes, it's an inuse cover. For non dwellings it's the code for us around here.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Hippie said:


> Where on the gutter would they mount? Side or top? And how would that effect being able to open it? I wasn't saying to use a separate sealtite for each box, I meant put 3 boxes in a row with nipples between them and pull all 3 circuits thru one conduit, like one 3/4 sealtite per row into the panel. What size wire/ breakers are they on? I'm pretty sure the smaller sealtite and nipples would be less than a 1 1/4 and a 3r gutter


I was thinking on the front cover. You could still open it, but all 6 would be part of the cover. The are for large truck plug-ins(block heaters). I was going to run #10 off a 20 amp breaker to feed each one. I see what you mean about running to one then nipple to the next one. I could do 3 in #10 using 3/4 in.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is that an inuse cover? If so, I really like that.


Those are Midwest. We use those a lot at camp grounds and at schools to plug in block heaters for the buses. They are very durable. Midwest makes a lot of good stuff for jobsite temps and RV parks.


----------



## someguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Do what Hippie said. It will be the most efficient way and it will look the best when its all said and done.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok, I ran strut across between the panels and mounted the boxes, fed them with two 3/4 in sealtites. Thanks to JSpark and Hippie for your ideas. This is the way it turned out.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Came out nice :thumbsup:


----------

